# '03 Should I sell? And for how much?



## allthatiszen (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,

So I bought my '03 V6 Passat 4-motion with 55,000 mi on it in 2007. It now has 100,100 and I just paid it off in January. For the entirety of the ownership, the car has been a complete pain in the butt.

My current problem (as always) is misfiring, blinking CEL, and extreme lack of power. About 2 years ago, I swapped the coil pack out. It died 6 months later and put a new one in. Also changed the plugs and wires. At the same time, my mechanic changed an o2 sensor.

I have oil in my plug wells (2 and 3). There is a strong smell of gasoline and when I look underneath the car, its dripping something (I'm assuming is gasoline). When its a warm day, it runs horribly at first. When it warms up, if I shut it off and turn it back on, most times it will run smoothly again, but the CEL is always on (it just doesn't blink like it does when its running hard).

Basically, I feel that if I take it to my mechanic (who charges like $28/hr in labor... unreal...) he's gonna tell me that the parts and labor together to get it running good is going to be like $1500-2000. I'm basing that number on the idea that I prob need new:
CATs, 
o2 sensor,
head gaskets,
fuel filter, 
temp sensor. 

Not to mention I haven't done the timing belt or water pump yet. That's just what I've deduced from reading this and other forums, so it's just a guess.

I tried to trade it in a few years ago at my local VW dealership, and when they ran the carfax, it turns out that my car had been in 2 accidents by the 2 previous owners and the value is basically worthless. They were only willing to give me $1500 for it as a trade-in.

So now I'm faced with a decision. My brother is trying to sell his Mitsubishi Lancer for $3K. I'm thinking about just putting the Passat up on craigslist for $2,000 and explaining that anyone who's willing to put another $2k into it may get a really great car for the next 100,000 miles. Do you think this is a good number? Can I get more? Should I just get a personal loan and throw the money into the VW and hope it turns out alright?

Sorry for the long post, but I'm a 28 year old student going for my 2nd bachelor's degree and I'm living paycheck to paycheck, so I'd like to hear from some others who may have some good insight on my situation before making my next move.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

if you're gonna get rid of it, then DEFINITELY tell anybody interested in buying it about the issues. especially when it comes to gas leaks (might not be safe to drive).

the oil in the plug wells are likely due to bad valve cover gaskets.

the timing belt and water pump are a MUST and should be done ASAP. if the belt breaks or slips, then kiss your engine goodbye. all of the pcv/gasket components are usually done with the timing belt and water pump work since it requires working through most of the same areas.

our v6 engines are known for clogging the pcv systems, which creates excess crankcase pressues that will blowout valve cover gaskets, cam chain tensioner gaskets and cam plugs.

the oil leaking into your plugs is likely your cause of the misfire issues.

not sure if you really need all the other work. have you had things scanned with a vag-com? if you post up all of the fault codes, then many of us here can help you figure out what really needs to be done. and depending on where you live, you might even find some people here that are local to you and willing to help you do some or all of the repair work yourself. most of the pcv work and even the timing belt/waterpump work isn't overly complicated... just time consuming. the right tools, the right help, and free weekend and a case of beer will get most things done.

a timing belt kit & stage 2 or 3 pcv kit can be ordered online for around $600-$700. if you can order the parts and do the labor yourself, then you'll be able to either keep the car and enjoy it, or get a much better asking price if you decide to sell it.

expect to pay at least $1200+ to have this work done at a shop.

last but not least... actually this should be #1 along with the timing belt... FIND THAT FUEL LEAK AND FIX IT! seriously dude, a fuel leak is not something you want to let go.

unless a buyer is willing to tow that car away and do the work needed, i would not take someone's $ and allow them to drive off in a car that will either break a timing belt and cause the internals to implode, or leak fuel onto a hot area that causes the car to explode.


----------

